# My personal Brahms symphony journey........



## Itullian

Ever since the Brahms symphonies clicked with me they and the Schumann have been the cycles I love the most.
Since I've done a Schumann thread I thought I'd go ahead with a Brahms.
I'll list all the sets I own and we'll go from there.
Hope you enjoy the thread.

My current sets:
Abbado, DG
Barbirolli, Warner
Barenboim, DG
Barenboim, Erato
Bernstein, Sony
Bernstein, DG
Belohlovek, Supraphon
Bohm, DG
Davis, RCA
Haitink, Decca
Haitink, LSO
Jochum, EMI
Karajan, 60's, 70's, 80's
Klemperer, Warner
Levine, RCA
Levine, DG
Muti, Decca
Sanderling, Eurodisc
Solti, Decca
Szell, Sony
Thielemann, DG
Wand, RCA
Zinman, Oehms

I might have forgotten a few, if so, will add them later as well as listing my favorite cycles.

Looking forward to your collections and input.


----------



## jimsumner

No Furtwangler or Toscanini?


----------



## jegreenwood

I have:

Toscanini NBC Orchestra
Furtwangler EMI 
Szell Sony
Walter CSO
Klemperer EMI
HvK 60s and 70s
Masur Pentatone SACD
Abbado DG
Mackerras Scottish Chamber Orchestra 

But I like his chamber music more.


----------



## D Smith

Nice collection, Itullian. Here’s my sets, I have many individual recordings as well of course.

Abbado, Berlin
Alsop, LPO
Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin & Chicago
Bernstein, NYP and Vienna
Bohm, Vienna
Gielen, SWR
Haitink, LSO
Jochum LSO (partial), Berlin
Karajan, Berlin 60’s 70’s 80’s
Klemperer, Philharmonia
Nelsons, Boston
Rosbaud, SWR
Sanderling, Berlin & Staatskapelle Dresden
Skrowaczewski, Deutsche Radio Saarbrucken
Szell, Cleveland
Walter, Columbia
Wand, NDR
Young, Hamburg


----------



## DarkAngel

Can you consider 1950s mono recordings...........please say yes


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^Of course ...................


----------



## Guest

I am always surprised to see the Kertesz/WPO cycle flying under the radar. I find it truly extraordinary.


----------



## Merl

Jeez, Itullian, now I've gotta go through the CD rack and hard drives tomorrow morning to find the rest and believe you me, if you thought the Schumann cycles was daft then the Brahms cycles are even sillier. OK, off the top of my head here's some missing ones I have:

Zehetmair
Sawallisch / LPO
Sawallisch / VSO
Ticciati / SCO
Mravinsky
Dorati LSO + Minneapolis
Mackerras / SCO
Gielen SWR
Venzago
Zan Zweden
Nowak / RPO
Walter / NYPO
Walter / Columbia
Chailly / Hewandhaus
Nelson / BSO
Dohnanyi / Cleveland
Dohnanyi / Philharmonia
Furtwangler
Toscanini / NBC
Toscanini / Philharmonia
Boult / VPO
Celibidache / Mu ich
Wand / NDR (studio) 
Wand / NDR (live) 
Koussevitsky
Manze
Sanderling / Philharmonia
Skrowaczewski Saarbrucken
Skrowaczewski / Halle
Masur / Leipzig
Jochum / London
Kempe / Munich
Berglund / COE
Slatkin / Detroit
Kuhn 
Maazel
Abendroth
Schmidt-Isserstedt NDR
Svetlanov
Ansermet / OSR
Van Beinum RCO
Keilberth
Auguin
Kubelik / VPO
Norrington / SWR
Bychkov
Giulini / VPO
Giulini / Phil
Kubelik / BRSO
Barbiroli
Eschenbach
Gardiner
Suitner / Berlin
Solti / CSOKrivine
Asahina (Exton) 
Loughran / Halle
Herbig
Mehta
Haitink / LSO live
Macal
Jochum / BPO
Axelrod
Haitink / BSO
Alsop
Noseda / Cadaques
Davis / BRSO
Orozco-Estrada
Fisch
Raiskin
Iimori
Jansons / BRSO
Butt / LSO
Saraste / ^&|
Janowski
Jarvi / Bremen
Abravanel Utah
Young
Schwarz / Seattle

I'm gonna stop there for now. I'll check the rest of the HD tomorrow.


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^^Wow Merl!!!!! Amazing!!! 

It'll keep you out of trouble anyway.


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> Jeez, Itullian, now I've gotta go through the CD rack and hard drives tomorrow morning to find the rest and believe you me, if you thought the Schumann cycles was daft then the Brahms cycles are even sillier. OK, off the top of my head here's some missing ones I have:
> 
> Zehetmair
> Sawallisch / LPO
> Sawallisch / VSO
> Ticciati / SCO
> Mravinsky
> Dorati LSO + Minneapolis
> Mackerras / SCO
> Gielen SWR
> Venzago
> Zan Zweden
> Nowak / RPO
> Walter / NYPO
> Walter / Columbia
> Chailly / Hewandhaus
> Nelson / BSO
> Dohnanyi / Cleveland
> Dohnanyi / Philharmonia
> Furtwangler
> Toscanini / NBC
> Toscanini / Philharmonia
> Boult / VPO
> Celibidache / Mu ich
> Wand / NDR (studio)
> Wand / NDR (live)
> Koussevitsky
> Manze
> Sanderling / Philharmonia
> Skrowaczewski Saarbrucken
> Skrowaczewski / Halle
> Masur / Leipzig
> Jochum / London
> Kempe / Munich
> Berglund / COE
> Slatkin / Detroit
> Kuhn
> Maazel
> Abendroth
> Schmidt-Isserstedt NDR
> Svetlanov
> Ansermet / OSR
> Van Beinum RCO
> Keilberth
> Auguin
> Kubelik / VPO
> Norrington / SWR
> Bychkov
> Giulini / VPO
> Giulini / Phil
> Kubelik / BRSO
> Barbiroli
> Eschenbach
> Gardiner
> Suitner / Berlin
> Solti / CSOKrivine
> Asahina (Exton)
> Loughran / Halle
> Herbig
> Mehta
> Haitink / LSO live
> Macal
> Jochum / BPO
> Axelrod
> Haitink / BSO
> Alsop
> Noseda / Cadaques
> Davis / BRSO
> Orozco-Estrada
> Fisch
> Raiskin
> Iimori
> Jansons / BRSO
> Butt / LSO
> Saraste / ^&|
> Janowski
> Jarvi / Bremen
> Abravanel Utah
> Young
> Schwarz / Seattle
> 
> I'm gonna stop there for now. I'll check the rest of the HD tomorrow.


No Klemperer/Philharmonia?


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> Jeez, Itullian, now I've gotta go through the CD rack and hard drives tomorrow morning to find the rest and believe you me, if you thought the Schumann cycles was daft then the Brahms cycles are even sillier. OK, off the top of my head here's some missing ones I have:
> 
> ....


I have high expectations for Zehetmair, which I just got.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Brahms has not clicked with me, but I have two cycles:

Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

Alexander Rahbari and BRT Philharmonic (Brussels)


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> Brahms has not clicked with me, but I have two cycles:
> 
> Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> Alexander Rahbari and BRT Philharmonic (Brussels)


Maybe something with a less weighty texture, like Mackerras/Telarc or Zehetmair would work for you.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> No Klemperer/Philharmonia?


I missed it off. I was concentrating on those Itullian didn't mention.


----------



## Itullian

Merl, How's the Bychkov set?


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Merl, How's the Bychkov set?


Odd, very light and even lighter than Ticciati, etc. Really good performances but the sound isnt great. Zehetmair is much better.


----------



## Heck148

for complete sets, I have

Toscanini/NBC/RCA
Solti/CSO/Decca

tons of singles, tho,....


----------



## starthrower

Surprisingly, I find Solti to be a good Brahmsian. I like that Decca set. I also like the Sawallisch Vienna, and Bernstein DG. But I'm not in love with Brahms enough to seek out anymore.


----------



## Kiki

Merl said:


> Odd, very light and even lighter than Ticciati, etc. Really good performances but the sound isnt great. Zehetmair is much better.


Zehetmair, definitely! Have to confess I am not a Brahms person by any means, but this is a set that I can comfortably sit through! Tbh I'm not sure exactly why, perhaps it has something to do with those heart-on-sleeve Brahmsian emotions not sounding "embarrassing" to me. It's difficult to explain... :lol:


----------



## Merl

Oh I forgot Rowicki's barnstorming Warsaw cycle (how could I?)

Other Brahms cycles include:
Mengelberg / RCO
Gergiev / LSO
Mandeal
Rickenbacker / Budapest SO
Masur / NYPO
Celibidache / SWR
Hengelbrock
Swarovsky / South German PO
Bosch / Aachen
Neeme Jarvi / LSO
Weingartner / LSO & LPO
Marturet
Steinberg / Pittsburgh
Ormandy
Ashkenazy / Cleveland

That puts us at around the 130 mark and there's still some more.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

My top 5 Brahms sets:

*1. Furtwangler, Music & Arts*










*2. Weingartner, EMI*










*3. Abbado, Deutsche Grammophon*










*4. Kempe, Testament*










*5. Jochum, EMI*


----------



## DarkAngel

^^^^^ to complete stereo Jochum LPO Brahms set add this or buy Icon boxset .......


----------



## Itullian

Arrived yesterday:


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^^^^









This set moving up my list.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I have only 2 and quite enjoy both: Abravenel & UT Symphony and Van Zweden's set. I also have the wonderful and iconic Kleiber 4th.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

When do we get to see your Beethoven symphonies journey?


----------



## Merl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> When do we get to see your Beethoven symphonies journey?


Please don't encourage him. I'm not doing a list for that one, too. :scold:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

In no particular order, my absolute favorite (all owned) Brahms Symphony sets:

Klemperer/Philharmonia
Walter/New York Philharmonic (mono)
Walter/Columbia Symphony
Weingartner/London Symphony and London Philharmonic Orchestras (mono)
Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw (2 and 3 in mono; 1 and 4 in stereo)
Kertesz/Vienna Philharmonic
Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic (DGG Originals in mono)
Jochum/London Philharmonic

In no particular order, my absolute favorite individual Brahms Symphony interpretations: 

Symphony #1: Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw (his 1958 stereo performance); Klemperer/Philharmonia; Walter/New York Philharmonic (mono); Walter/Columbia Symphony.

Symphony #2: Walter/NY Phil, (mono); Walter/Columbia Sym.; Kertesz/London Symphony (BBC Legends, live performance); Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic (mono from DGG Originals)

Symphony #3: Kempe/Berlin Philharmonic; Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic (mono from DGG Originals); Kertesz/Vienna Philharmonic; Solti/Chicago Symphony

Symphony #4: Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw; Walter/NY Phil.(mono); Walter/Columbia Symphony; Klemperer/Philharmonia.


----------



## Itullian

Just added an awesome set to my collection.
One of the best imho.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahmsian Colors said:


> In no particular order, my absolute favorite individual Brahms Symphony interpretations:


How could I forget another one of my prime favorites? Well, I _did_, so here it is: The Brahms Third with Tennstedt/London Philharmonic on BBC Legends---a superb performance.


----------



## Itullian

Picked up this set. Thanks guys. :tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Picked up this set. Thanks guys. :tiphat:


I'm pretty sure the 1st symphony on there is the one I have. It's REALLY good. Definitely the best Brahms 1st I've heard, but I'm not a Brahms guy.

I ordered the Klemperer/Philharmonia Brahms set weeks ago and they're taking their time to ship it... it was a domestic order, and I've just gotten something from the UK that I ordered at the same time...


----------



## Itullian

Blown away by this set!
Some of the best Brahms symphonies I ever heard!


----------



## jim prideaux

Itullian said:


> Blown away by this set!
> Some of the best Brahms symphonies I ever heard!


among the Brahms' cycles I have access to this is one that left me underwhelmed but as you have enthusiastically highlighted it I will return to it......(after Schubert!)


----------



## jim prideaux

Itullian said:


> Blown away by this set!
> Some of the best Brahms symphonies I ever heard!


listening to the 3rd....while I might have been unnecessarily harsh I remain rather reticent as I can think of a number of recordings that impress me more!


----------



## Itullian

Arrived this morning. Awesome.


----------



## Itullian

jim prideaux said:


> listening to the 3rd....while I might have been unnecessarily harsh I remain rather reticent as I can think of a number of recordings that impress me more!


Me too, but i was surprised how much i liked this set.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Arrived this morning. Awesome.


The first symphony on there (I think, that's the NDR Symphony one, no?) is seriously killer. Wow, the whole set can be had used for $5 on Amazon. I'm still waiting on the Klemperer Brahms box set I ordered to come in, but that is really tempting.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> The first symphony on there (I think, that's the NDR Symphony one, no?) is seriously killer. Wow, the whole set can be had used for $5 on Amazon. I'm still waiting on the Klemperer Brahms box set I ordered to come in, but that is really tempting.


Yes, the first one. Awesome!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Itullian said:


> Blown away by this set!
> Some of the best Brahms symphonies I ever heard!


What's with Harny in this picture? That's how I look when the wife banishes me to the garage.


----------



## Judith

Recently bought a lovely set by RLPO and Marek Janowski. Not heard of conductor but love this orchestra. Wasn't disappointed


----------



## Merl

I missed off some more cycles.

Kobayashi / Yomiuri
Ozawa / Saito Kinen
Ozawa / Boston
Saccani / Budapest


----------



## premont

Merl said:


> Boult / VPO


Never heard of this, but that may be me. Is it a live performance?

However what about LPO/Boult and LSO/Boult?


----------



## Merl

premont said:


> Never heard of this, but that may be me. Is it a live performance?
> 
> However what about LPO/Boult and LSO/Boult?


Sorry, Premont, that was a typo in my original post. Was meant to say Boult / LPO. In my defence I was rushing.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Like I have done previously with Mahler and Beethoven, I break down my choices into two categories: Essentials and Further Listening. ♫ denotes an all time great recording and ◄ denotes best choice in modern sound.

*Symphony No. 1*

Wilhelm Furtwängler (1951) (Tahra, Music & Arts) ♫
Willem Mengelberg (1940) (Philips)
Felix Weingartner (EMI)
Arturo Toscanini (1941) (RCA)
Herbert von Karajan (1964) (DG) ◄
Leonard Bernstein (DG)
Jascha Horenstein (Chesky)
Otto Klemperer (EMI)
Bruno Walter (1959) (Sony)
Karl Böhm (1960) (DG, Belart)

Further listening: Wilhelm Furtwängler (1952) (Tahra, DG), Wilhelm Furtwängler (EMI), Bruno Walter (1937) (Preiser, Opus Kura, Avid, Grammofono), Arturo Toscanini (1943) (Music & Arts), Arturo Toscanini (1951) (RCA, Andante), Karl Böhm (Orfeo), Claudio Abbado (1990) (DG), Herbert von Karajan (1987) (DG), Bruno Walter (1953) (Sony, IDI), Leopold Stokowski (1972) (Cala), Rafael Kubelik (1952) (Naxos), Eugen Jochum (DG), Eugen Jochum (EMI), Rudolf Kempe (Testament), Arturo Toscanini (1952) (Testament, Pristine), Hermann Abendroth (Biddulph), Eduard van Beinum (1958) (Philips), Leonard Bernstein (Sony), Guido Cantelli (Testament), Sir Adrian Boult (EMI)

*
Symphony No. 2*

Wilhelm Furtwängler (1945) (DG, Music & Arts, Archipel, Andante) ♫
Pierre Monteux (1945) (RCA)
Felix Weingartner (EMI)
Otto Klemperer (EMI) ◄
Herbert von Karajan (1986) (DG)
Leonard Bernstein (DG)
Bruno Walter (Sony)

Further listening: Wilhelm Furtwängler (EMI), Bruno Walter (1953) (Sony, EMI Great Conductors, IDI), Bruno Walter (1950) (Tahra, AS, Music & Arts, Urania, Arkadia), Willem Mengelberg (Teldec, Naxos), Sir Thomas Beecham (EMI), Leopold Stokowski (Phild.) (Archipel), Rafael Kubelik (1957) (Decca), Eduard van Beinum (1958) (Philips), Karl Böhm (1956) (DG), Herbert von Karajan (1955) (EMI), Eugen Jochum (EMI), Eugen Jochum (DG), Fritz Busch (Dutton, EMI), Walter Damrosch (Biddulph), Rudolf Kempe (Testament), Leonard Bernstein (Sony), Arturo Toscanini (BBC), Arturo Toscanini (1952) (Testament, Pristine), Claudio Abbado (1988) (DG), William Steinberg (Millennium), Leopold Stokowski (Cala), Sir John Barbirolli (Royal Classics), Pierre Monteux (1959) (Decca)

*Symphony No. 3*

Wilhelm Furtwängler (1954) (DG, Music & Arts) ♫
Felix Weingartner (EMI)
Claudio Abbado (1989) (DG) ◄
Karl Böhm (1953) (Decca)
Guido Cantelli (EMI, Testament)
Rudolf Kempe (Testament, Warner)
Eduard van Beinum (1956) (Philips)
Eugen Jochum (EMI)

Further listening: Wilhelm Furtwängler (1949) (EMI), Sir John Barbirolli (1967) (Royal), Clemens Krauss (Preiser, Biddulph), Bruno Walter (1936) (Koch, Andante), Fritz Reiner (RCA), Bruno Walter (Sony), Leonard Bernstein (Sony), Istvan Kertesz (Decca), Otto Klemperer (EMI), Jascha Horenstein (Vox), Herbert von Karajan (Decca), Arturo Toscanini (1952) (Testament, Pristine), George Szell (Decca), Eugen Jochum (DG), Sergei Koussevitzky (Pearl), Leopold Stokowski (1928) (Biddulph), Herbert von Karajan (1978) (DG), Marin Alsop (Naxos), George Szell (Sony), Istvan Kertesz (Decca)

*Symphony No. 4*

Wilhelm Furtwängler (1949) (Tahra, Preiser, Seven Seas) ♫
Felix Weingartner (EMI, Living Era, Andante)
Arturo Toscanini (1935) (EMI, Arkadia)
Otto Klemperer (1954) (Testament)
Carlos Kleiber (DG) ◄
Claudio Abbado (DG)
Fritz Reiner (Chesky)
Eduard van Beinum (Philips)

Further listening: Wilhelm Furtwängler (1943) (Music & Arts), Wilhelm Furtwängler (1948) (EMI), Arturo Toscanini (1952) (Testament, Pristine), Victor de Sabata (DG, Andante), Leopold Stokowski (Phild.) (Archipel), Rudolf Kempe (Testament), Herbert von Karajan (1978) (DG), Willem Mengelberg (Teldec, Naxos), Leonard Bernstein (DG), Leopold Stokowski (IMP), Karl Böhm (1938) (Iron Needle), Eugen Jochum (EMI), Eugen Jochum (DG), Bruno Walter (Music & Arts), Hermann Abendroth (Biddulph), Karl Böhm (DG), Arturo Toscanini (RCA), Carlo Maria Giulini (DG), Bruno Walter (Sony)


----------



## flamencosketches

^Klemperer's Brahms 2nd is really good. It's the first recording of that symphony I've enjoyed.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

flamencosketches said:


> ^Klemperer's Brahms 2nd is really good. It's the first recording of that symphony I've enjoyed.


A bit more power than most versions. Just listened to Furtwangler '45 on the way home. Just sheer perfection in every regard. I cannot pick a favorite Furtwangler Brahms symphony. He excels equally in all four. Just so naturally attuned to every nook and cranny.


----------



## premont

Merl said:


> Sorry, Premont, that was a typo in my original post. Was meant to say Boult / LPO. In my defence I was rushing.


As far as I know, Boult made two cycles. A mono cycle in the 1950es with LPO and a stereo cycle somewhat later either with LPO or LSO.


----------



## CnC Bartok

The complete sets in my collection. Favourites (top 5) marked as appropriate!

Berlin/Vienna PO/Furtwangler
Berlin PO/Jochum
Philharmonia O/Klemperer 
Philharmonia O/Giulini
Cleveland O/Szell
Vienna PO/Barbirolli
London PO/Boult
Vienna PO/Kertesz. 
Halle O/Loughran (big soft spot here!)
London PO/Jochum. 
Berlin PO/Karajan (70s)
Czech PO/Belohlavek. 
Halle O/Skrowaczewski. 
Berlin PO/Abbado
London PO/Sawallisch
Tonhalle Zurich/Zinman
Leipzig Gewandhaus/Chailly
SWR SO/Gielen

Difficult to not give smiley faces to Jochum DGG, Szell, and Barbirolli...


----------



## sbmonty

So many Furtwangler lovers. Is there a best quality set, from an audio perspective, that you recommend? 
Thanks!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

sbmonty said:


> So many Furtwangler lovers. Is there a best quality set, from an audio perspective, that you recommend?
> Thanks!


The Music & Arts set with the gray cover listed on the previous pages is one of the greatest orchestral compilations in existence.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

flamencosketches said:


> The first symphony on there (I think, that's the NDR Symphony one, no?) is seriously killer. Wow, the whole set can be had used for $5 on Amazon. I'm still waiting on the Klemperer Brahms box set I ordered to come in, but that is really tempting.


All 4 are really great. The 2nd from 1945 may be the best of the bunch.

Have you listened to the 1st symphony, 4th movement that survives from his January 1945 concert? It's a shame that's all that survived, but the recording is amazing. Maybe the best thing Furtwängler ever did.


----------



## sbmonty

Brahmsianhorn said:


> The Music & Arts set with the gray cover listed on the previous pages is one of the greatest orchestral compilations in existence.


Thanks for this. I see that there are some duplicates with my Berlin Philharmonic Radio recordings unfortunately. Specifically the 4th Symphony, the Violin Concerto and the Variations On A Theme By Haydn. I'll look for the first three symphonies separately. 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

sbmonty said:


> Thanks for this. I see that there are some duplicates with my Berlin Philharmonic Radio recordings unfortunately. Specifically the 4th Symphony, the Violin Concerto and the Variations On A Theme By Haydn. I'll look for the first three symphonies separately.
> Thanks for the response.


Funny you say that because the 4th is the only one from the set where I prefer a different version - 1949 Wiesbaden. Best transfers are Tahra for 1 and 4 and DG for 2 and 3. I have all four separately.










(Search Amazon under "Wiener Furtwangler" for #2)


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahmsianhorn said:


> All 4 are really great. The 2nd from 1945 may be the best of the bunch.
> 
> Have you listened to the 1st symphony, 4th movement that survives from his January 1945 concert? It's a shame that's all that survived, but the recording is amazing. Maybe the best thing Furtwängler ever did.


I haven't. I'm a new fan of both Brahms and Furtwängler. I just got that big EMI box set and it includes a Brahms cycle. Must be a different set than the Music and Arts series. But I trust it's still worth listening to.


----------

